# test lead



## AleRossell

I found a thread where this was referred to, but it was never translated so I thought I would open a new one. 

The context is the following:
*There will be two small wires and one large wire connected to it.  If the two small wires are the same color proceed to step two.  If one wire is green and the other is green and orange, ground the green wire with a test lead and proceed to step 9.*

My problem is exactly with the *test lead*. How is it called in Spanish? The rest of the sentence goes as follows:
_Habrá dos alambres pequeños y uno grande conectados a él. Si los dos pequeños son del mismo color, avance al paso 2. Si uno es verde y el otro es verde y naranja, ponga a tierra el verde con un ____________ y avance al paso 9.
_
If it helps, this is what it looks like:
http://www.elexp.com/leads/Als3_c.jpg
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Test lead es un cable?


----------



## AleRossell

No me parece que sea un cable en si, sino un conjunto de cables y puntas que sirven para probar corriente.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Maybe "cableado de prueba"


----------



## AleRossell

Thank you. I was hoping there would be an exact name for it.


----------



## k-in-sc

A test lead (punta de prueba, conexión de prueba) is used to connect testing equipment to a potentially energized circuit.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punta_de_prueba


----------



## AleRossell

Me parece que encontré a respuesta en Wikipedia. ¡A ver si algún forero me puede confirmar esta opción!

Punta de prueba  Una *punta de prueba* (o simplemente una *punta*) es un dispositivo que permite realizar una conexión física entre una fuente de señal o punto de prueba (DUT) y un instrumento de medición electrónico, como por ejemplo un osciloscopio.


----------



## AleRossell

Thank you k-in-sc! I found the same article! Much appreciated!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

I think that's ok, although probably no one on Earth would understand "punta de prueba."

By the way, I'd say "proceda" instead of "avance."


----------



## AleRossell

Google does. 

Running a search for "punta de prueba" provides 1,010,000 web results and 39,800 image results (many of which look like the images that come up when you search for _test lead_).


----------



## abeltio

Si es un procedimiento de prueba que va a ejecutar un técnico en la materia (electricista/electrónico/controles) con escribir:

"*ponga el cable verde a tierra y avance al paso 9*" es suficiente, ellos saben qué usar para poner el cable a tierra.


----------



## AleRossell

Desafortunadamente, necesito traducirlo verbatim ya que se trata de un set de instrucciones que vienen dentro de la caja.


----------

